# ED 11/23- Dale



## macd1995 (Jul 1, 2007)

So, I did not sleep at all on the night of the 21st. 
The day started rough as my reservation for supershuttle apparently did not go through. At the last minute I called a cab and everything has gone smoothly after that.

Virgin America from SF to IAD-- passed out
United from IAD to Munich.. Business Class.. decent meal... good amount of sleep, but I am tired. 
Could not book Rolf, so I caught the train. Being from nYc, I love comparing trains systems of different cities... This one is good so far..
On stop from Marienplatz where I will swith trains... until!

Dale


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

We are all waiting for the "until" part.


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

Until he realised that he was one stop PAST Marienplatz maybe?


----------



## CAPT1809 (Oct 28, 2006)

If he's messaging us from a Marienplatz platform, his connectivity is a lot better than mine:thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

CAPT1809 said:


> If he's messaging us from a Marienplatz platform, his connectivity is a lot better than mine:thumbup:


I´m impressed. :thumbup:


----------



## macd1995 (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes.. AT&T international wireless card. It has not been as successful with uploading picts to this site.. failed me last night.
So, I got to the center fairly easy from the Airport.. if you remember, I was trying to meet my fiance in Munich and then drive to Paris together... didn't happen. 
I signed the Bimmerfest book (first entry of 11/23/2007!) and then waited for the "show." Barbara greets me downstairs when I walk in, another takes my information upstairs, Fabian goes over the paper work me, Connie goes through the simulation and Maggie introduces me to the car.
_One thing to note if you haven't done this before, don't panic when you see the insurance papers say 17inch wheels.. the sports package that you ordered is there. They just list the base model_ :thumbup:
I am trying to upload picts, but that may have to wait. 
Since my fiance couldn't be there, I called her when Maggie was going through the intro. As Maggie and photographer took picts of me, I went into a couple of poses (naturally).. and the crowd on the next level (I assume it was a tour) gave me a standing ovation... (hilarious)
I throw out another poses for kick and this ovation is louder than the first!
Pictures to follow


----------



## macd1995 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Pictures one @ a time!*

Marienplatz platform


----------



## macd1995 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Pict II*

Pose that got the loudest ovation (smile)


----------



## macd1995 (Jul 1, 2007)

*"How Can I move the Crowd" Rakim*

The crowd clapping & waving..:thumbup:


----------



## macd1995 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Normal picture*

Yes I am cheesing.. wouldn't you!?!


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

:thumbup: Your having way too much fun.


----------



## macd1995 (Jul 1, 2007)

*ED Adventure Continued*

The Ipod sync went smoothly and the bluetooth took a bit because I forgot that I already had my headset connected. Maggie was really helpful, but towards the end I had a feeling that she was ready to move onto the next customer..:dunno:
I got a picture to take with me that they took earlier (nice touch) but she promised to send me a photo of the other pose that they took a picture of.. I will post when I get it. 
Side note- I really like the rims and will not change until the tires have to be replaced.

I drove to Dachau.. it was moving, but also much colder than SF, so I only stayed for an hour. I went to McDonalds, quick eats, before I started the trek to Paris solo... no Kill Story here as I parked in the lot across the street :angel:

The trip was brutal... It rained for half of it-- mostly in Germany... Navigation took me on a detour because A8 was jammed (according to her)... who am I to second guess...? I drove in this detour for almost 2 hrs.. did it help? Not a damn clue... All I know is that I stopped for a nap and I still had 523 km to go!! Didn't know how to zoom out on Nav, and didn't want to stop and play, so I check my BB which has a GPS locater on the new Google Maps..(on red lights) very helpful!

The worst part of the trip was when I got distracted by a piece of chocolate on the steering wheel (I bought & ate a snickers at a gas stop several miles before) ... not a good idea to get distracted going 100+ mph.. I lost control for a bit and the car became unstable... BWM DTC, or whatever it was, took over and I was able to regain control @ 80mph. :thumbup:

This freaked me out:thumbdwn: a similar scenario in 2001 in an Izusu caused me and my passengers to skid across I-95 from the fast lane to the other side of the highway ON THE DRIVERS SIDE OF THE CAR!! (For those who don't know, I95 connects Florida to Maine. My incident happened in CT) I came away with a lacerated forearm from the drivers side window shattering against the ground and a separated shoulder.. obviously very lucky-- no one else was harmed.. but this is obviously NOT an Izusu.:thumbup:

I made it to Paris in about 9 hours... (including the nap) from Dachau. Good thing I was in prayer the entire time.

Key stats:
Max speed: 140mph in France
Gas: roughly 145 Euros ($215) 
Tolls: roughly 30 Euros ($45)
Arriving in Paris in one piece: (priceless)


----------



## macd1995 (Jul 1, 2007)

Dachau..


----------



## macd1995 (Jul 1, 2007)

Jacque driving.. big grinning...


----------



## macd1995 (Jul 1, 2007)

And the long day comes to an end. We leave the parking lot.. BMW flag in hand.

:thumbup:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations on a gorgeous ride  Love the color coordinated outfit at delivery... very stylish!


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

macd1995 said:


> Pose that got the loudest ovation (smile)


Way to work the crowd! 

Your car is beeautiful.


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

macd1995 said:


> Pose that got the loudest ovation (smile)


THAT'S the spirit!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Excellent photos and good to see you made it safely despite an errant piece of chocolate. :thumbup:


----------



## sdsanta (Apr 13, 2007)

Great car, great pics and great enthusiasm!


----------

